

AOL said to discuss deal with Yahoo Advisers - rmason
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-09/aol-said-to-discuss-deal-with-yahoo-advisers.html

======
dotcoma
aka Titanic Deck Chair Re-arrangement Corporation (TDCRC).

